# Route to garda and a few other Q's



## 96003

Hi there everybody,Been searching the forums and getting a bit of info overload!!
Could anybody help with the following...............

Travelling from calais to lake garda,Roughly ,What are the toll costs and how much time do they save you over the free routes?

When we arrive at garda we are hoping to pitch for 6-7 days and would like to get around locally by bike and by train to venice/verona/milan.Can you help with campsites near to a station.I'm presuming we need to be on the south side of the lake?

After garda i  need to visit the ferrari and lamborghini factorys,Again any info would be most appreciated.

From there the idea is to head along to the south of france to see the verdon gorge and hopefully drive over the millau bridge then head "back up north"

Any advice is gratefully accepted.


----------



## peejay

Hi LOADZ;

For a good route to Garda you need to speak to or PM Rapide561 (aka Russell) who has shares in the place  .

We visited the Ferrari museum last year and stayed at a nice little sosta just up the road from Maranello which I can recommend......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3013

pete


----------



## Grizzly

There is a good bus service wich passes the gates of all the lakeside campsites on the eastern shore of the lake - ie the Bardolino / Garda side. This goes to Verona and Venice certainly. I'd not be surprised if there was a similar service to Milan from there.

We stayed a couple of nights at Easter and in late September last year at Camping Serennella between Bardolino and Garda and used the Verona bus then.

Here is the timetable:

http://www.aptv.it/pdf/62-64.pdf

G


----------



## Guest

LOADZ said:


> Travelling from calais to lake garda,Roughly ,What are the toll costs and how much time do they save you over the free routes?
> /quote]
> 
> What you don't want to hear, if you hit the motoways then you not only pay the tolls but also extra fuel pushing a shed through the air.
> 
> Autoroute does a pretty good job of routing that journey. I've just typed in Calais - Venice and can't fault it. I think we'll do one night near Metz and maybe a couple near Lausanne.


----------



## sprokit

*Route to Garda*



> Travelling from calais to lake garda,Roughly ,What are the toll costs and how much time do they save you over the free routes?


This is the route posted by Russell last year - can't find the actual post but copied it to my own files - no doubt Russell will eventually see your post and confirm the route - or - he may now have a different one.

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)
===============================================
Rapide561 route to Garda....
Calais towards Dunkerque, then head for Lille, Tournai and onwards to Belgium, Mons and Charleroi. Turn right just after Namur and follow signs for Arlon, then Luxembourg. Fill up with diesel in Luxembourg and head towards France, signed as Metz/Nancy. The A31 is toll free so keep rolling towards the N57 and Epinal. Signed then as Thann and Mulhouse, you are close to the Swiss/French border.

Enter Switzerland and buy a motorway sticker, then head for Lucerne, Gottard and Chiasso, entering Italy you see signs for Milano and then you are toll paying. Keep on the A4 towards Venice and leave the motorway and Desenzano sul Garda for the south shores of the Lake or you may take the A22 towards Roverto if you are staying in the north.

You can leave the A4 at Desenzano and travel along the western shores of the Lake to resorts such as Limone and Riva.

The Italian portion can be done toll free but it a bit time consuming.


----------



## Rapide561

*Journey to Garda*

Hi

I had forgotten about the above route.

This one is my favourite in terms of speed and cost of tolls.

Calais - Dunkerke - Lille - Belgium - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - back in to France and signed as Metz. Here you have two choices....

1) If you are happy to pay tolls, follow the A4 towards Strasbourg, then the toll free A35 signed as Colmar and Mulhouse. On then to Switzerland crossing the border at Basle. Follow signs for Lucerne, Gotthard and Chiasso. Entering Italy at Chiasso, you then head for Milan and Venice. I always stay on the south western side of the lake as there are not many Brits there - but a lot of Dutch folk who are always good for a pint or ten. I leave the A4 motorway at Brescia Est and take the SS11 signed as Lago di Garda.

2) Option two is as above to Metz, then follow signs for Metz airport and Chateau-Salins. On then towards Phaslbourg and join the A4 motorway for one junction. Leave the motorway at Saverne and then head for Molsheim, Obernai and then as above Colmar, Mulhouse and so on.

I leave Yorkshire on day 1, sleep at Calais docks on the first night and spend the second night in Obernai at the Camping Municipal.

You will need a Swiss motorway toll - cost varies depeding on whether you van is over or under 3500 kg.

Ask away if you need anything else.

www.gardalake.it

www.camping.it

www.obernai.fr

www.poferries.com

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman

I am going to combine various bits of above and also our campervan is not so brick like ref pushing through the air on the m/ways. We are aiming for Maggiore too so will be seeing if there are any buses to Verona as we have booked for the opera. We might get one there, but maybe not one back late night??

The sWiss toll ticket is interesting. Is it relevant to all vehicles?


----------



## peejay

> The sWiss toll ticket is interesting. Is it relevant to all vehicles?


It applies to vehs with GVW up to 3.5 tonnes. You'll need one for yours :wink:

::Swiss Toll Info Link:: and ::here::

pete


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks.

Rapide, that leg from Calais to Obernai seem as a flog it. What sort of time do you take over it?


----------



## Rapide561

*Journey time*



Hampshireman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Rapide, that leg from Calais to Obernai seem as a flog it. What sort of time do you take over it?


Hello

Sorry @ late reply!

Calais to Obernai is between 7 1/2 and 9 hours depending on traffic.

In the past I have done Yorkshire to Strasbourg in one hit, stopping only for a wee wee and coffee etc.

Prior to that, with the coaches, it was Calais to Garda in one hit - no over night stops, just coffee on the bus and a quick cat nap now and again.


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks. I thought so but I would probably do it a bit quicker as my van is faster than yours..... so there! 

However I won't attempt it and stop over somewhere en route.

Grateful for info and may ask something else when it occurs to me. Cheers


----------



## Rapide561

*extra stop*

Hello

Depending on how far you wish to travel, I am told there is a good campsite just off the motorway in Luxembourg. Luxembourg is about 240 miles ex Calais.

You could then make day 2 as Luxembourg to Lake Lucerne in Switzerland, and then on day three, Lucerne to Garda.

Lots of options.

Russell

PS - quicker than a three litre multijet - never. If I welly it though I get about three yards to the gallon!


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Russell. Sounds good and the consumption!!!


----------



## RichardnGill

Russel, how long does it take from Obernai to Garda?

Remeber I only have a 130 horses.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561

*Obernai to Garda*

Richard

I stayed at Moniga del Garda and from there to Obernai is 351 miles.

Allow 8 - 9 hours includings stops, Swiss border pass thing and a slight delay at the Swiss/Italian border - avoided if you use the coach lane!

I have done the journey is 7 hours 10 mins with minimal stops.

Russell

PS - I am going on 28 March and will do a log blog thing.


----------



## RichardnGill

> PS - I am going on 28 March and will do a log blog thing.


That would be great Russel. Looking foward to reading already.

Just one more thing, can you paint a yellow line so I can follow it.
  

Richard.


----------



## Hampshireman

Russell, can I avoid the Swiss toll ticket? I mean if I don't use motorways for instance. Is that possible even? Maybe a tax on all motorists entering the state.


----------



## Grizzly

Hampshireman said:


> Russell, can I avoid the Swiss toll ticket? I mean if I don't use motorways for instance. Is that possible even? Maybe a tax on all motorists entering the state.


From our experiences you cannot avoid buying a vignette if you go into Switzerland. There are non-motorway roads but many are not MH suitable and to cross the country on them would cost you far more in fuel than the 20 euro vignette. Remember it does last for one year.

Last time we went through Switzerland - via Como- we didn't even get the choice; stop at border crossing, door pulled open, 20 euro snatched from my hand and vignette slapped on the windscreen. I didn't even have time to say hello let alone, should I have been inclined, argue against buying one.

G


----------



## Hampshireman

OK G thanks. I can't imagine the Swiss being that impolite but who knows these days. With a small camper like ours I can go where cars go so no problem in that respect.


----------



## Rapide561

*Lake Garda*

Hello

The toll thing is for Swiss motorways. If you have a route that does not use the motorway - and it is possible - you do not need one. Remember though that many non motorway roads are "passes" and may be closed even in April/May etc.

Richard - I shall leave a trail of Tesco til receipts for you to follow. The route is really easy. There are one or two tricky bits - but I will post extra details on these on the journey log. One amusing bit is where you come from Switzerland into Italy. As you head South on the Italian motorway, you have to turn left to join the A4 - this puts you onto a four lane motorway - no problem there, except you merge into the "fast lane". No different to the M61 interchange in the UK though.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly

Hampshireman said:


> OK G thanks. I can't imagine the Swiss being that impolite but who knows these days. With a small camper like ours I can go where cars go so no problem in that respect.


I wouldn't go so far as to call him impolite but there was certainly no effusive welcome ( see Slovenia !) It was business-like and efficient but impersonal.

One hint; as you approach the Como border keep your eyes skinned for the longest queue. At Easter we found that the car queue was very long as they were checking cars. We breezed through with the lorries and buses and hardly even slowed down other than for the above-mentioned vignette. With your " hybrid" van I guess you could classify yourself either way and take the quickest route out. They have positioned the actual border round a curve so you have to make a quick decision as to where the queues are !

G


----------



## 89338

We went there last year ( thanks to rapide for camp site info ) . Going down we went via France as the Italian camp site could not fit us in for the whole month. So stayed at a site we know well half way down France. Mont Blanc tunnel and onto Garda ( Moniga ).

On the way back we came Swiss route as mentioned above but without Lux part, found it a great route , little toll and quite quick. having said that we were not in a hurry and stopped off just before leaving swiss and again the next night just before leaving belgium .

Going back this year for August and will go the route everyone has mentioned. For the swiss sticker I shall do as last year and buy it on line here before we leave.

Hope you all have a great trip it's well worth doing. With regard to going on trips while there, we went on local bus trips to the opera etc, there are loads to choose from., and the ferries on the lake are great.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## geraldandannie

Lampie said:


> For the swiss sticker I shall do as last year and buy it on line here before we leave.


Didn't know you could do that - :: click ::

Do they send it to you? One thing about the vignette is that once it's stuck on the windscreen, you can't get it off without ruining it (and hence, can't transfer it).

Gerald


----------



## 89338

Well I did it last year and have to say it was a very quick service. Just don't stick it on till you leave.

I just think it is one thing less to think about as your travelling if you already have it.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## Grizzly

Lampie said:


> I just think it is one thing less to think about as your travelling if you already have it.


It's never been a thing that we've had to think of other than making sure you arrive at the border with some cash. There is no sensible way you can avoid the border, you are checked there and you simply hand over the money and the sticker is stuck on the windscreen. Total time; 10 seconds. No forms to fill in, no questions to answer.

If you go to Austria you have to find a garage, tobacconist or service station and actively get out of the van to buy the pass but the Swiss have it down to a fine art !

G


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno tutti, the question of getting across Switzerland without motorways/vignette is quite possible, if a bit slow by today's standards. Had to do it in the 60's before motorways/Gothard Tunnel. In the first instance coming from France you will have to leave the motorway at the last exit before the border. and then take the D roads to St. Louis border crossing. Then negotiate Basel traffic lights/city traffic in the direction of Olten. You then go Olten -Luzern, and at Luzern go round the Eastern side of the lake through Fleulen and Altdorf, picking up the old Gothard road to Goeschenen and the pass. In the old days if the pass was closed, or was too much effort, you put your vehicle on the navette train. Can't do that nowadays, so that at Luzern you need to be informed and make the decision to go round to Chur and drop into Ticino from the San Bernadino pass, which is very rarely closed. You had to do this anyway for a period in 2003 when the Gothard tunnel was closed following a fire.
The Swiss love traffic lights on their roads, and also observe speed limits and other restrictionss to the letter, hence a trip off motorway can become very time consuming. Once you drop down into Canton Ticino the driving becomes a little more creative.
Once over the Gothard the drive from Airolo to Bellinzona and Chiasso/Como is quite straightforward.
saluti, eddied


----------

